# Retinal detachment



## TigerWoman (Oct 1, 2004)

My son got an eye injury from a direct football in the eye.  He had thought it landed on his side temple but the doc said it was probaby dead on. He sees a web and spots, rather large when in lower light.  His retina was not detached but still has a possiblity-something about the gel shrinking and he has blood inside also.  He had the injury last Sunday just playing with friends but didn't tell me until Wed. cause he said the spots didn't occur until Tues and got worse on Wed.  And I guess I wouldn't have been able to change anything even if I got him in earlier unless it had detached-yikes. 

I know a guy in our adult class once got a jump back kick in the eye and he had damage.  Last time he came to class.  Has anyone had experience with this condition.  Does anybody know the chances of further eye damage happening to my son's eye?  Probably will be worried over the weekend. TW


----------



## Lisa (Oct 1, 2004)

TW,

I certainly hope that everything is okay with your son.  Eye injuries are so scary because that is the sense we use the most.  Has the doctor covered the eye and told him to rest it?  What about eye strain will it cause any more damage?  Sorry about the increase in questions.  I wish I had more answers for you but I don't.  Take care of him and let us know how things go.  I will be thinking good thoughts for you all weekend.


----------

